

X-37B Appears to Be Tracking China's New Space Station - 7c8011dda3f3b
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-01/usafs-x-37b-space-plane-spying-chinas-space-station-maybe

======
joe_bleau
Nope: see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3437898> or
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/aerospace/military/bloope...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/aerospace/military/bloopers-in-space)

~~~
7c8011dda3f3b
Very interesting read, thanks for sharing this.

